# Perdomo Tasting



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Belicoso Cigar Lounge
15443 S 94th Ave
Orland Park, IL 60462
(708) 226-9060

Perdomo Tasting

Tuesday March 27, 2007

4:00 p.m. until 8:00 p.m.


----------



## TampaCigarMan (Mar 1, 2007)

This week's events in Tampa Bay

3/28/2007 - ABC
St. Pete Grand Opening Wine Tasting & Cigar Smoker
5:30 - 7:30 pm $10
2855 66th Street N

3/28/2007 - ABC
Tampa Wine Tasting & Cigar Smoker
5:30 - 7:30 pm $10
6943 W Hillsborough Ave
(813) 884-3792

3/29/2007 - The Boardroom
Don Diego Tasting Event 5-8 pm
Winter Haven, FL 
(863) 294-3012

3/29/2007 - Tobacco Imports 
Bucanero Smoker - 6 PM to Closing 
The Smokehouse - BBQ and Grill 
Brandon, FL

3/29/2007 - Edward's Of Valrico 
REO & Vibe Smoker - 4 - 8 PM 
4366 Lithia Pinecrest Road
Valrico, Florida 33594

3/30/2007 - Cigarista 
Bucanero Cigar Smoker
18131 Gulf Blvd Suite AA
Redington Shores, FL 33708
727-393-6700


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

TampaCigarMan said:


> This week's events in Tampa Bay
> 
> 3/28/2007 - ABC
> St. Pete Grand Opening Wine Tasting & Cigar Smoker
> ...


THANKS MAN...THIS IS GOOD STUFF.


----------



## TampaCigarMan (Mar 1, 2007)

My pleasure! And one more for this week!

March 29th - MJM Fine Cigars & Tobacco
31816 U.S. Hwy 19 N.
Palm Harbor, Fl 34684
(727) 785-8763

For the latest news on cigar events in the Tampa Bay area, check http://www.tampacigarclub.com


----------

